Ask HN: Where in the Bay to volunteer to develop entrepreneurship/leadership? - kevindeasis
======
sebg
Step 1) Figure out what you like

Step 2) Find a meetup / user group that has what you like

Step 3) Volunteer

Advanced step - create your own to develop skills even more rapidly

